# iPod Touch 5 -> Enceintes & Lightning



## HeyL0xP (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, J'ai actuellement des enceintes pour IPod avec l'ancien "embout", je voudrais savoir si en achetant l'Ipod touch 5 et un adaptateur, je pourrais toujours utiliser ces enceintes ? Merci.*


----------



## KevZqn (28 Novembre 2012)

Oui, si tu as l'adaptateur !


----------

